
Show HN: Batch Watermark – watermark batches of photos - jfoster
https://batchwatermark.com
======
jfoster
This site is a spin-off from Bulk Resize Photos
([https://bulkresizephotos.com](https://bulkresizephotos.com)) which
previously had a very limited watermarking capability. I surveyed users about
why they wanted to watermark their photos and what types of watermarks they
would like to use, and Batch Watermark is the initial result of what I
learned. It certainly still has some rough edges and is still in the "if you
aren't embarrassed, you launched too late" phase.

